# Blind solving WCA events that aren’t recognized in the WCA?



## oneshot (Sep 25, 2021)

Do many people blind solve the pyraminx or square 1 or kilominx/megaminx? Even the 15 puzzle.

I was thinking about starting a Facebook group where there would be weekly competitions but for as many different events.

Im wondering if there would be enough people.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 25, 2021)

Not many people do non wca bld events much and I'll say 6bld and 7bld are the most popular. Old style mbld too. 


There are some who have done bld for other puzzles. The overall interest in non wca is low for everything. 

Expect fto to some extent.


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 26, 2021)

Roman maintains a list for blindfolded solving of some of the non WCA BLD events.

I don't imagine many people solve pyraminx or other trivial puzzles that much since after you reach a higher level you just start one looking anyway.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 28, 2021)

oneshot said:


> Do many people blind solve the pyraminx or square 1 or kilominx/megaminx? Even the 15 puzzle.
> 
> I was thinking about starting a Facebook group where there would be weekly competitions but for as many different events.
> 
> Im wondering if there would be enough people.


The person you are looking for is TheGrayCuber (Enoch Gray).

He has blindsolved a lot of twisty puzzles. Check out his no-peeking series on youtube to judge the craziness levels he goes to, to try out new twisty puzzles out blindfolded.

sq-1 blindfold he has done about >4 years back, he has even done sq-2 blindfolded.
about minxes, he has even done a minx BLD relay which is just mindblowing.


----------

